# Salamat sa pagpapaunlak



## Seb_K

Hey,

What does this mean --- *salamat sa pagpapaunlak*

Thanks!


----------



## Pinyot

_*Pagpapaunlak*_ - granting a request or favor. Usually used as *pagpapaunlak sa *(insert subjective noun*) kahilingan*(request/wish).

_*Salamat sa pagpapaunlak*_ _*- Thanks/thank you for granting/accommodating (the request)

*_Hope this helps!


----------



## Seb_K

Thank you for the explanation!


----------

